# Chocolate



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike got a tiny piece of chocolate that fell on the ground. I washed it of of his toe but he ate a piece  He seems ok and is sleeping on one foot. And he was asking Icarus if he wants to go to bed like usual. Does anyone know what I should watch for? puffed up ect? Thanks


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I found an article on this signs of chocolate toxicity include: hyperactivity, vomiting, diarrhea, heart arrhythmias, seizures, dark colored droppings.
Here is a link to the article if your interested http://www.oldworldaviaries.com/text/miscellaneous/toxicoses.html


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How much is a tiny piece? I'm not sure what it would take to be toxic, but it is probably more than a crumb that fell while someone was eating some.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Just watch him carefully tonight and tommorrow...Mine always try to go for the chocolate and I have to put them away anytime I'm eating it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike seems fine today  I weighed him and he is 79 grams. And he seems to be acting normal. I going to weigh him again tonight. It was a whole made chocolate bark with pretzels in chocolate, I think that is why it broke apart so easy. I will keep checking him though tonight to make sure though. He won't be out anymore when there is chocolate around.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so glad to here he is ok! Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear that he's ok.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

good to here he,s not bin affected by it and is his same happy little self


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Tiels seem to always know how to worry us! I'm glad Spike is ok. :thumbu:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is doing good  He is 80 grams now but I think he just had a snack  The most he has weighed was 82 grams. I guess it is ok to very a bit.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

good to hear Spike is doing well


----------

